# Wes



## Tina13 (Aug 11, 2018)

Is MBA from icfai tripura accepted by WES. All I found on their web is that ugc approved university is accepted. Need to know if someone has gone through the process(icfai with WES)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tina13 said:


> Is MBA from icfai tripura accepted by WES. All I found on their web is that ugc approved university is accepted. Need to know if someone has gone through the process(icfai with WES)


To which country are you hoping to move?

Let us know & someone will move your question to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Tina13 (Aug 11, 2018)

Canada


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved your question to the Canada forum.


----------



## Tina13 (Aug 11, 2018)

Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Check with WES.


----------



## Tina13 (Aug 11, 2018)

Do I just go on their website n msg them?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Tina13 said:


> Do I just go on their website n msg them?


----------

